# Raw Apple cider vinegar for IBS-D?



## Halo7788 (Oct 9, 2015)

Has anyone used apple cider vinegar to treat their IBSD? I'm trying to get to good health after a flare up of my IBS after being sick with a stomach virus. I'm desperate for any ideas. I can't take prescription medication because I haven't been sick long enough (according to my dr), but I've been sick long enough for myself. I've also added a calcium supplement and vitamin D3 , and I also take a high quality probiotic. What else can I do?


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Halo7788 said:


> Has anyone used apple cider vinegar to treat their IBSD? I'm trying to get to good health after a flare up of my IBS after being sick with a stomach virus. I'm desperate for any ideas. I can't take prescription medication because I haven't been sick long enough (according to my dr), but I've been sick long enough for myself. I've also added a calcium supplement and vitamin D3 , and I also take a high quality probiotic. What else can I do?


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Ground flax seed with each meal and maybe a little ground psyllium husk. That will bulk up your stool. Add glutamine in addition to what you are already taking with your meals to help constipate and reduce inflammation in your gut. Fishoil can help to lower your inflammation as well in addition to glutamine.


----------

